# RV for Rent - UK Europe



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Not sure this is the correct forum for this..

but, I am considering renting my RV for a few months later in the year.. Dec - March / April

its older and smaller than most RV's, at 24foot. But is in pretty good condition.
LPG fueled, sleeps and carrys 4.

Obviously there would be some details to iron out, but would be a cheap way of seeing Europe for someone...

John


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

johng1974 said:


> but, I am considering renting my RV for a few months later in the year.. Dec - March / April


Something to bear in mind and/or check out. If a Private Heavy Goods Vehicle (PHGV) is used "commercially" - and I understand this meaning includes renting out - it becomes subject to all sorts, including conventional Large Goods Vehicle regulations. See >> this Hansards entry << - look for "Motor Caravans" title about halfway down, & see the Transport Secretary's reply:- "Those weighing over 3.5 tonnes and used commercially are subject to HGV rates of duty."

Usual potential red-tape ramifications of a good idea: road tax, insurance liability, Con & Use regs (tacho) etc. Check it out first - I sure don't konw all the ins and outs.

Dougie.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Dougie, it certainly warrants some serious investiation.

Will look shortly.

John


----------

